# Download my old band's 'best of' album for nowt



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jun 2012)

Not strictly a 'for sale' post admittedly, because all the physical copies of this album have sold, as have all the copies of our previous albums (although the label has some copies of our 'difficult' third album left). So the powers that be have decided to give our 'best of' album away as a free download, because, well, CDs and making money from music are SO last century...

The band is ZEEB? and if you like The Pixies, Stereolab, Queens of the Stone Age, Man or Astroman, and / or songs with purile alien-orientated content then you will hopefully find something you like here.

Download here - http://www.zeeb.co.uk/downloads




*ZEEB? - The wheel of aural misfortune*
*Side G*
1. Intergalactic Suck
2. Lady Gracy
3. Assimilate you
4. Detachable Ed
5. Sex and supanova
6. Da hairy bomb
7. Grindcore grandma
8. She-bot
9. Ameoba man
10. Chainsaw lurve
11. Trust no-one
*Side H*
12. ZEEB? ameoba
13. 36 Takes
14. From Aybeum with love
15. Abduction amnesia
16. Jeff Metal’s in love
17. The Aurora kills
18. Drinkin’ gasoline
19. You want it too much
20. *porp*
21. Hollywood dogs
22. Mothership earth
*Extras*
23. Zeeb Prime (previously unreleased)
24. No dice
25. (probe)


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2012)

I'll give it a go when I get home. Can't download stuff at work.

Edit: oh yes, thanks!! (smacks side of head for lack of manners)


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2012)

cheers!


----------



## Pottsy (15 Jun 2012)

Looking at the track names it appears that you were in a cross between Blakes 7 and Spinal Tap


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jun 2012)

Pottsy said:


> Looking at the track names it appears that you were in a cross between Blakes 7 and Spinal Tap


 
Bang on! I wish our label had used that on the PR sheet!


----------



## rusky (15 Jun 2012)

Thanks for this!

Downloading at work so I can listen at home


----------



## e-rider (15 Jun 2012)

It looks like you were once quite big in err,...............Ipswich
I was/am a huge fan of bands like the Pixies, however, after listening to the first few tracks I'm amazed that you would compare yourself to a band like the Pixies. The music sounds fairly good but the lyrics are, shall we say, not so good!
Thanks for the free download though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jun 2012)

Oh we've had much harsher reviews than that


----------



## pally83 (15 Jun 2012)

I like it. Good car music. 

Sent via telepathy


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jun 2012)

pally83 said:


> I like it. Good car music.
> 
> Sent via telepathy



Cheers!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jul 2012)

Apparently there is now a higher bitrate version of this album uploaded at http://www.zeeb.co.uk/downloads

Not sure if that means it's 'hi-def' or not, if is is then you'll be able to actually hear us forgetting the lyrics and dropping the microphones during overdubs.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Jul 2012)

will give it a go. any pwei fans among the band?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jul 2012)

We are all very much 'of that era', you'll certainly hear some influences!


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2012)

I'll have some of that when I'm on a rear pooter. Cheers!


----------

